# advice please? scared to take clomid



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

I was supposed to take my first Clomid last night but when I reas the pamphlet I noticed that it can cause seizures and I had a panic because I used to have epilepsy (from age 17 to 21) and so I decided not to take it. I feel so so disappointed and angry with myself  The timing was so bad too as my blood tests would have been on boxing day and on new years day, so not possible. The next months would conincide with my moving to live in spain (DH is spanish) It all seems such a mess really and I just feel in such a panic too because Im getting older (34 next year) and the stress of moving will no doubt through my periods into even more of an irregular pattern.  Does anybody know if accupuncture can help regulate periods and maybe help natural ovulation?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Luna

So sorry your getting all stressed. i know what you mean though about the advice leaflets. But they have to give you all the facts even if there is a really small chance they do it to cover thier own backsides. I have taken clomid for nearly 2 years off and on and the only side effect i get is hot flushes.

I have never had accupuncture but i did have reflexology when i was trying on clomid ther first time round and i got a bfp and my daughter is now 4. i think it played a big part in the process.

Good luck and try not to stress to much

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Luna I would speak to your GP/Cons who prescribed Clomid for you. Surely they would have known from your notes about your history and I'm sure they wouldn't have prescribed it if they thought there was any chance it would trigger a seizure. Please don't stress about it, try and get the facts and then make an informed decision.

Let us know how you go.
xxx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, I have tried to call my consultant but he is not attending the private clinic this week and whenever I call his home number I speak to his wife who unfortunately doesn’t speak very good English and she has taken my number twice now. I must admit I feel very defeatist and negative just now and cant cope with all of this very well. So fed up with feeling sorry for myself and must admit had negative feelings anyway towards the clomid because not only am I probably not ovulating but DH has poor quality sperm and I have been feeling a bit 'whats the point' etc etc. And with moving to Spain it all seems such a mess really so I think I will wait until then, and hopefully a new year and new start with a new consultant will be better. Think I need to get my head in a better state, relax, force feed myself positive thinking books etc. The consultantion left me confused as he prescribed me clomid without seeing my records/results and didn’t mention IVF or anything despite DHs sperm results (low motility, high abnormality). I did mention I had had epilepsy, although he didn’t mention seizures as a side effect of clomid. I just had such a panic last night because the seizures were so terrifying and always happened in the middle of the night and I had all but talked myself into having one! So sorry for all these rants, I must sound such a self-pitying mess


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As the other ladies have said, speak to your consultant if you have concerns but I'm sure they would've been aware of your medical history.

The leaflets that comes with meds not only gives us advice from the research carried out but also have to "cover" the manufacturing company etc for any possible side effects....but many are "worse case scenarios" if you know what I mean & they have to list every side effect experienced during research, even if it only effected a small number. Not every person will experience every side effect...if fact some don't get any (lucky ladies !!  )
I read the leaflet too & it can cause problems if you have endometriosis (which I have had diagnosed since 19)...but I've not suffered any endo problems in the 6mths I've been taking it so it's certainly not bothered me.

I know it's far easier said than done, and we all do it, but really, try not to stress about it all...stress can actually be a major contributer to fertility problems as it can raise your prolactin levels. As for age, you're not old at 34 !! We didn't start ttc until I was 34 & I'll be 37 in a couple of weeks...there are lots of ladies out there having babies into their 40's....it will happen for you, and for all of us I'm sure...just takes a little longer.

I'd have a chat with your consultant to put your mind at rest.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mad Millie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello sweetheart.

Oh I ams  sorry you are going through all of this and becoming stressed by the minute.  Please do make that appointment - no matter how long you have to wait - just to put your mind at ease.

The ladies are quite right in saying that the manufacturers have to cover themselves for any eventuality.  However, I too would want to make sure that the Clomid would not cause previous seizures or epilepsy to re surface - I quite understand.

I'm not taking any more Clomid but for a different reason.  It is turning me into a monster.  I feel angry all the time and want to rip doors off their hinges and chuck them at everyone - this is also a side effect.

What I would suggest is that you speak to your doc about the possibility of IUI.  From what I gather about it - the sepecialist will monitor you via a scan to see when you O and how many eggs you release.  This is normally a route when the male has a sperm problem.  The male then has to do a sample.  The hospital washes the sample i.e. takes out any deformed sperm etc and only keep the good, then it is injected through the cervix straight into the uterus.  Look into it - I wish you all the best.  I am 41 now by theway - losing hope by the minute.


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks millie, so sorry to hear that you are having probs too. Gosh, your side effects sound awful..my PMS is unbearable enough at the best of times, I cant begin to imagine feeling even worse. This infertility business is absolutely taking over my life and my latest 'brainwave' is going on the pill to avoid the monthly dissapointment whereby spend two days locked in the loo crying my eyes out. DH is not speaking to me because angry that i didnt take the clomid..saying why should he take 100 supplements and cut out alcohol etc etc if Im not going to take the clomid. Will def ask about IUI, thanks so much for the advice. wishing you all the best
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Im due to start Clomid soon and feel really worried about taking it too, so i can see where you are coming from.
I would def try and speak to the Cons as soon as poss, and ask if its ok to take if u have had epilepsy!!  Just in case, he doesnt know   some Drs dont read all our notes    That will reassure you.
As for your DH, then he should be a tad more understanding i reckon - its a very big thing to do, mess around with your body/hormones etc...

Good Luck with everything.  Jo x


----------



## Mad Millie (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh your not kidding, Clomid certainly messes with your emotions.  I can understand that you want to be as calm and happy as you can be over the christmas period.  
Tell your dh how you feel and the worries in taking it.  Also explain that if he really does have a sperm problem - low count or low mobility etc - the supplements he continues to take will only improve him for when you start the Clomid.

Reasure him that what he is doing is fantastic! he will soon come give you a cuddle.

I have been married for 17 years.  These past months on the Clomid have really made us argue so badly!  That is why I am no longer taking it!  Having said that - you may not have the emotional outbursts on Clomid - you may have no side effects from it at all!  I wish you the best and I am so glad you will look into IUI - I really hope it will be of some help.  I am hoping that 13th Jan on my referral - they will offer it to me too!


----------

